
J2cl – Seamlessly reuse java libraries in js with fantastic code optimization - javinpaul
https://github.com/google/j2cl
======
mooreds
Wow. I started reading this and thought "what about GWT" but then they
addressed it head on.

I think for certain classes of problems, the static typing and large libraries
of java coupled with the deployability of javascript makes total sense.

